# Need help learning to gain mass on a halal diet



## MHS (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm relatively new to bodybuilding, having previously been a long distance runner. I am looking to gain mass, on a halal diet


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't think the requirement to stick to a Halal diet should pose any particular problems at all.


----------



## MHS (Nov 5, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> I don't think the requirement to stick to a Halal diet should pose any particular problems at all.


 Can you please explain further to me? Thank you


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MHS said:


> Can you please explain further to me? Thank you


 Do you have any particular questions/concerns?

The basics of a bodybuilding diet are enough protein (about 1.6 g per kg bodyweight is enough if you aren't using steroids), and enough calories that you are able to gradually gain weight but without gaining too much fat. Beyond that I'd just suggest a broadly healthy diet, but don't feel you need to completely deny yourself any foods you enjoy.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

I heard halal diet is good for dem explosive gains brah. Gonna blow up for sure.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I heard halal diet is good for dem explosive gains brah. Gonna blow up for sure.


 S H O T S F I R E D

Man down


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

You can't bulk without teacakes do you get Halal teacakes?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

MHS said:


> I'm relatively new to bodybuilding, having previously been a long distance runner. I am looking to gain mass, on a halal diet


 Is this a really bad troll attempt? Why would this even be an issue?


----------



## MHS (Nov 5, 2016)

No this is not a troll, I am not very knowledgeable on bodybuilding diet and struggle to gain mass


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Being from Leicester and having a lot of Muslim friends, I'm hard pressed to think of anything that might be any different from a non halal diet. Just follow the regular advice on here and elsewhere using certified food. Inshallah you will succceed in your goals. Good luck


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Not knowing anything about halal, but doesn't this just refer to meat that is required to be killed in a specific way??

Meat is meat regardless of the way it was slaughtered and contains the same protein/fat.....

How can halal bodybuilding be any different other than this?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

The method in which your food is slaughtered will have no effect on your gains.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> You can't bulk without teacakes do you get Halal teacakes?


 Dunno about tea cakes but I saw halal haribo's in Tesco the other day lol.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Technically speaking gaining size would be seen as haram as this could be construed as vanity to most from my basic understanding of Islam. Either way a halal diet should be no different to a normal diet, just make sure to get your macros right.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

MHS said:


> I'm relatively new to bodybuilding, having previously been a long distance runner. I am looking to gain mass, on a halal diet


 Was that a serious question..., serious question?!

The only element that *may* affect your training and eating is to be found during the fasting month of Ramadan as far as Islam is concerned. I've highlighted the word "may" because this aspect is contingent on your level of experience in the sport, and your understanding of the religion (if you are a Muslim).

I'm happy to expound on my reply to you if you would clarify your question further for me. Like what exactly do you mean, and how is "halal" and the "gaining of mass" (or losing) weight correlated?

Thank you.


----------



## Usmedicinemart (Apr 20, 2017)

I've also heard so much about halal diet. You don't need to worry here at all. You will get all bodybuilding guidelines here properly. Good luck!!


----------

